# Fender AcoustaSonic Amp and Digitech Processor



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Cleaning up a little and making room for some new "toys".

First up is my, Like New Fender AcoustaSonic 90 Amp. This thing sounds amazing on both the instrument and the voice channels. Asking 275.00 OBRO

Next is a Digitech RP80 Modeling Processor. If you've never experienced what this thing will do, check out You Tube. Built in 80 different effects and tuner. Also has a bypass/pause feature as well as recording. One thing I never really tried out is the drum feature, but it's awesome. Asking 50.00 OBRO

Pair these two together and you can make some real noise. 300.00 gets you both.


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

SOLD!


----------

